# OPI Skyfall Pure Lacquer Nail Apps



## Annelle (Nov 1, 2012)

OPI is introducing their version of the nail stickers.  They're made with real nail lacquer, which I've personally found to be a much better quality than the sticker (non-polish) type of stickers.

I haven't been able to try their version yet, has anyone else?

They were introduced October 2012 at Professional Salons, including Beauty Brands, Beauty First, Chatters, Dillardâ€™s, JCPenney, Pure Beauty, Regis, Trade Secret, and ULTA, for the suggested retail price of $11.95 suggested retail for each set.   They're big 3 free, and the designs were inspired by Skyfall, the new James Bond film.   If you want longer wear, you can have a manicurist cure the nail strips with OPIâ€™s GelColor Top Coat.  The strips themselves have a base coat and top coat built in.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 2, 2012)

I haven't tried these but they sound great. The other stickers are ok but they definitely have tearing issues.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Nov 2, 2012)

I would be interested to try these but in different patterns. Personally, these Skyfall apps remind me of windows 95 desktop backgrounds.

They have a reeealllly pretty one called black lace that I would love to get my hands on. Well, vice versa. You know.


----------

